# Dancing School in Bangkok



## traveler_s (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I am interested in taking up dance class, preferably Street Jazz, in Bangkok. Do anyone have any recommended dance school for me? Thanks!


----------



## wellcome (Jan 21, 2015)

I would like to know too , like jazz for the young one. I do google search on it before but nothing much results can get


----------

